# J2! Anyone here have a Twisted Interior Floor?



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

So, now that I can't get it back in the box (!), I've gone through it pretty thoroughly. Does anyone have a problem with their floor for the interior? Mine has a nasty twist/warp that will not be fixed by gluing to the lower hull. It's bad. The ceiling/soffit is also a little off, too. 
Anybody have this issue?

KK


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yep, got a warped one but can be fixed with a glued-in support rod or two.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Nektu said:


> So, now that I can't get it back in the box
> KK




Nektu. Follow my instructions in your other thread about getting it back in the box. As for a warped floor, I will have to check. I wouldnt be surprised though, the plastic is a little thin. I wonder if heating it with a blow dryer would straighten it out?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Either that or let the hot water from the tap run on it and might make it more flexible in straightening it up berfore gluing it in place.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

My floor is fine, but both of my fusion cores are severely warped. The one with the fins more so than the other. Any quick fixes for these, the plastic is pretty thick...or should I just see about obtaining a replacement part directly from Moebius? . The fusion is a pretty critical piece, one that I really want to fit property considering the light that will be coming from with in. Other than this one problem, she's a real beauty!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nektu said:


> So, now that I can't get it back in the box (!), I've gone through it pretty thoroughly. Does anyone have a problem with their floor for the interior? Mine has a nasty twist/warp that will not be fixed by gluing to the lower hull. It's bad. The ceiling/soffit is also a little off, too.
> Anybody have this issue?
> 
> KK


 Just build it! you will never see it in the finish anyway. Here is a long shot across the floor line. 

Randy Neubert
VoodooFX


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jonboc said:


> My floor is fine, but both of my fusion cores are severely warped. The one with the fins more so than the other. Any quick fixes for these, the plastic is pretty thick...or should I just see about obtaining a replacement part directly from Moebius? . The fusion is a pretty critical piece, one that I really want to fit property considering the light that will be coming from with in. Other than this one problem, she's a real beauty!


My fusion cores are both warped, although not as bad as your's seem to be.
The one I'll be using looks fine when snaped into place so I'm happy there.
My ceiling soffit is very warped, I'm going to try setting my oven at 180degs
and place it between two peices of glass to press down on it for about two hours then let it cool in the oven and see if that works.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> My fusion cores are both warped, although not as bad as your's seem to be.
> The one I'll be using looks fine when snaped into place so I'm happy there.
> My ceiling soffit is very warped, I'm going to try setting my oven at 180degs
> and place it between two peices of glass to press down on it for about two hours then let it cool in the oven and see if that works.


 It will lay down, after fiting it 5-6 times with all the walls in place it will start to take shape. Rubber band it for a few days and it will fit perfect! Randy


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fxshop said:


> It will lay down, after fiting it 5-6 times with all the walls in place it will start to take shape. Rubber band it for a few days and it will fit perfect! Randy


Thanks Randy, I'll give that a try.....:wave:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Thanks Randy, I'll give that a try.....:wave:


 Cant wait to see what you will do with yours! It a great model kit I loved working on the build up! Sorry for walking on your thread Nektu, back to you! Randy


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fxshop said:


> Cant wait to see what you will do with yours! It a great model kit I loved working on the build up! Sorry for walking on your thread Nektu, back to you! Randy


Nonsense Randy, happy to have your help with this......:wave: Sometimes
I can over react too an easy fix.....

PS, I think you have some of the best FX electronic kits out there....:thumbsup: It give all builders that nice touch they may never had been able to do without......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No real floor problems here either. Its a bit floppy until you start to add the walls, etc. I think the kit part should straighten itself out okay. 

Both of my fusion core parts are warped too. One was wrenched off the sprue too and is broken (can be fixed with filler). 

More problematic are the landing gear parts... the rather complicated stair pieces have a very nasty spiral twist to them.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like the factory in China might be pulling the parts out of the mold a shade too soon. Too-warm plastic taken out of mold = tendency to warp.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Anybody tell Frank or Dave about this? If not I recommend you send each a PM.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine were fine. All the parts so far are pretty perfect.

I first thought I saw sink marks on the lower hull... turns out they're molded in. They're the RCS ports (or whatever they call them).


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

DinoMike said:


> Sounds like the factory in China might be pulling the parts out of the mold a shade too soon. Too-warm plastic taken out of mold = tendency to warp.


That, and maybe cramming 6 gallons of kit into a five gallon hat..er ..uh..box. heehee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

BlackbirdCD said:


> Mine were fine. All the parts so far are pretty perfect.
> 
> I first thought I saw sink marks on the lower hull... turns out they're molded in. They're the RCS ports (or whatever they call them).


Actually the lower hull is very badly marred with sink marks. They are particularly bad around the area between the top of the landing gear cut outs and th ring for the fusion core. on my kit you can actually see the surface of the hull dip and wave very noticably. When I get going more on my build I planned on taking some pictures of the area.


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fxshop,
Is the interior lighting in that pic of the J-2 going to be made avaliable?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Check out the model lighting forum for info on the lighting set


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello 
1-4-10 Just received my moebus J-II, and must have got a good one. looked at all the parts up close under good light and found no problems but back in the box is not easy even trying to be thorough..

Scott..........


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I sure hope Moebius fixes thie FAST, thats NOT good for a kit that big that people will be looking at closely.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I haven't had a production kit to look at yet The lower hull of the second test shot that I still have has some minor sink marks but there is no way that any piece that large with that much structure moded in it will not have some shrinkage. To make it without the internal re-enforcement was not going to work either so there will be some shrink marks that the builder will either have to live with or deal with.

The model that I built up and we have displayed at shows was a lower hull from the first batch of test shots and an upper hull from the second batch of test shots... Sink marks are not prominently visible on that model and the hull parts were just painted and assembled...I'm sure that the first test shot lower hull is no better than the second test shot the structure inside is the same on both.

As for warped parts I have no answer there as I have yet to get my hands on a production kit.
I had something like 14 test shots here between the two sets of test shots that we had for the kit those parts were bulk packed in big boxes without much care and I saw zero warpage in either the floors or fusion core parts....it is possible that there is some warpage in some production kits I can't testify on that.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Mr Metzner:

Thanks for getting involved. Will be very interested when you have a response.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm, all this talk about twisted plastic has me nervous. Though I preordered my J2 many months ago, it hasn't arrived yet. I'm a big LIS fan but a modeler of only middling ability and am apprehensive about straightening out crooked parts. Is there reason to hope that I'm waiting for a later version and it will be fixed by then?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Unless you have never built a model in your life I dont think you will have any problems. Even the twisty stairs go together okay. When you trap the central stair parts between the flat sides and add the back cover panel they straighten out.

The thick clear part for the fusion core seems to take care of the warp in the thinner outer frame.

My floor was fine ...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think there is a need to panic, it may only be an isolated incident. With the number of kits out there purchased buy just this board alone, there seem to be only a few warped parts. I would get the kit if you want it before supplies get limited and prices go up waiting for more inventory.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*pics*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I'm not real hopeful on getting this plastic flattened out as it's pretty thick, and hope a replacement can be obtained if I can't make it work. I've attached a couple of pictures showing the warpage of the fusion core. The core without the fins is warped as well, just not to this extreme.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought it was bad at first but 1) put the glass in place and 2) snap the core to the bottom of the hull... problem fixed.

be careful of the tiny fasteners on the core and make sure to clean out any excess plastic from both the little hooks and also the slots on the hull


----------

